# Starcraft CD-key -HELP!-



## azngamer135 (Apr 24, 2007)

I am having troubles with finding my Starcraft cd key. It is already downloaded into my computer, and I am able to play it, but I would like to move the game to my laptop. I have the cds to download everything I just need the CD key. But the problem is, is that I don't know it. I cannot find the printed CD-key that was on my disk case. Is there a way I can find out what the CD-Key is from my computer? Is there any program, etc?


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Usually,there is an "About" section in Antiviruses,Games and other Applications.If there is one in the game,then you will either get the credits or your registration info.You can also look in the help section of the game to find some hints on finding your key.If you have registered online,then you can also retrieve it from the company's website.Ultimately,you will find it in either way.Good Luck.


----------



## The Jesbus Fire (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd just copy and paste the folder on your computer to your laptop and create shortcuts on your desktop if necessary.


----------



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

The Jesbus Fire said:


> I'd just copy and paste the folder on your computer to your laptop and create shortcuts on your desktop if necessary.


and for the registry entries?


----------



## The Jesbus Fire (Apr 19, 2007)

I dunno if they show up as well, you can usually run a search for the starcraft folder in the registry after you run the game once.

I've never really checked, but the game wiil work.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

??? You can play it, but have no idea where the key is...
OK, Did you enter it the first install?
If not.. Why would you need to on another?

Or I read this should work.
After installing;


> just copy the files StarDat.mpq, and BroodDat.mpq from his OLD Starcraft folder, to the NEW one.


Nothing that looks like;


frenat said:


> My copy of starcraft has the cd key in a white box printed in the lower right on the insert on the back of the jewel case for starcraft. It is not labled as a cd key, but that is it. Also, it is 4 numbers then a dash then 5 numbers then a dash then 4 numbers.


----------



## saltad347 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just download a starcraft cd grabber and use it on your computer. That should find the key currently in use on your computer. I did this for warcraft, and im back on battle.net


----------



## Pengu (Jan 27, 2004)

just copy stardat.mpq it has the cdkey in it


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Pengu, I've edited your post again. Please refrain from posting links to hacking sites.

Consider this your first warning


----------

